# What is the name of this tree??



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

looks like a laurel of some sort.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

It looks almost like a fruit tree that has not been pruned in a while, but , at that distance, it's pretty hard to tell...Do you happen to have mesquite there?Looks kinda like that. ...Have you seen blooms on it ?


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

No mesquite around here that i know of and yes seen blooms on it around may beginning of June! Right above the leaves where the tree bloomed looks purple in color now! The tree is about 100 yards away from the hives and i was just wondering what the name of the tree was or what kind of tree it was and thought someone might know is all! I dont have a professional camera so my cell phone is the best i can do!


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I have no photo capability at all right now, so don't feel bad... Your tree may be a purpleleaf plum. That could take yur climate...That's just my guess, though. Sorry I cannot be of better help.
LtlWilli


----------



## MCI (Mar 11, 2011)

Just guessing here, but maybe some variety of Viburnum. If you can't figure itt out this year get a close up picture of the flowers next year and try again.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Halequin Glorybower tree.
http://oregonstate.edu/dept/ldplants/cltr5.htm
http://oregonstate.edu/dept/ldplants/cltr.htm


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It looks like Silky Dogwood (Cornus amomum) to me.

http://www.duke.edu/~cwcook/trees/coam2.html

The shape works, but the leaves are not right for it to be Halequin Glorybower, plus I'm not sure it would be hardy in Kentucky.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Walliebee said:


> The shape works, but the leaves are not right for it to be Halequin Glorybower, plus I'm not sure it would be hardy in Kentucky.


Original post has a great picture. We have one in our yard here in Texas and is the same tree/bush shown in the original photo. My wife is the one who told me what it was as she bought it and planted it, but she could be wrong. Ours doesn't bloom as profusely as the referenced site picture, but it does appear to me to be the same tree, from what I can make of it. This I do know, the original posted picture is the same one we have in our yard.

Kindest Regards
Danny


----------



## Scottsman (May 1, 2011)

Red Bud ? Similar to a Sourwood with a similar bloom. Bloom in late spring.


----------



## beepriddy (Jan 5, 2010)

Leaves don't appear to be the right shape for a Red Bud even tho they do usually bloom in the Mar to Apr time in our area of the country. The leaves look kinds of slender and simple leaves - It could also be one of the many varieties of crab apple that are popular in this part of the country. Hope you find out what it is !
Good Luck!


----------

